# Hello from Warwick



## tru111 (May 8, 2009)

Hi,

Just want to say hello to all fellow forum users. I received my white 2.0TT a month ago and I am loving it. Cheers!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tru111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just want to say hello to all fellow forum users. I received my white 2.0TT a month ago and I am loving it. Cheers!


Hi and welcome to the forum 

What spec did you go for


----------



## tru111 (May 8, 2009)

jammyd said:


> tru111 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I got it nearly new so not 100% sure on what was standard. It is only a few months old. It has red leather and 19" 7 twin spoke wheels. Got the ipod fitted. I was searching for a white one for ages and in the end I found this in Scotland!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now youneed to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co .uk


----------



## SazTT21 (May 11, 2009)

Welcome 

have you got any pics of your TT?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there mate and welcome along to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## tru111 (May 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks for welcoming me....
Here is a picture of my car....


----------



## kelwrex (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi, Welcome, 
you made a great choice, your TT looks stunning in that
colour, nice choice. Enjoy it !!.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KellyAnne (May 18, 2009)

I love it in white!  x


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Thats looks nice

TT annual meet this year?


----------



## tru111 (May 8, 2009)

KellyAnne said:


> I love it in white!  x


You have a white one too?


----------

